# Nikon 55-200 AFS VR £95 Amazon



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

What are people's thoughts on this lens? It's a grey import but has great reviews on Amazon, and is only £95. Would it be classed as being any better than a stock lens?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000O161X0


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I ended up buying it as I thought it was a no brainer at the price. Only used it once so its hard to compare the quality of photos against my Tamron 70-300. Only time will tell.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I got this as well, taken a few shots around my local park and am quite impressed. Actually bought 2 but when the first one arrived, both outer and inner boxes were damaged so sent it back. Never wanted to take the chance of the first one being damaged. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its a great lens, I'm pleased with mine.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn good price for the VR model had the non vr a few years back and sold it for more than that cost.

If i had a 70/300 though i dont think i would have bothered but we all decide whats most use size weight etc.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It was purely a punt. At £94 its a great deal.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

How you getting on with your lens?

Just ordered one, £94 worth a go


----------

